# Freeriden in Bozen/Meran!!!



## BCB Rider (3. März 2009)

Ich wollte im April mit nem Kumpel ne Woch Bike Urlaub machen!!!
Die Frage is wohin??? Finale Ligure???
Ich hab den Bericht in der Freeride 1/08 über Bozen/Meran gelesen und wollte da evtl. hin...Erfahrungsberichte???


----------



## kroun (3. März 2009)

in bozen gibs 3 bis 4 seilbahnen und jeweils traumhaften abfahrten (jenesien kenn ich noch nicht) ...erwartet euch aber nicht, dass ihr dort mit offenen armen empfangen werdet... vor allem bei der rittner bahn (die heuer komplett umgebaut wurde) würde ich den status von freeridern allerhöchstens als "geduldet" bewerten.
ev. _das _bikehotel in dieser gegend www.steineggerhof.it 

Meran hat auch 2 bis 3 schöne Bahnen... die abfahrten kenne ich aber nicht... nähere infos dazu findet ihr auf http://www.christophsbikeclub.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petzl (3. März 2009)

BCB Rider schrieb:


> Ich wollte im April mit nem Kumpel ne Woch Bike Urlaub machen!!!
> Die Frage is wohin??? Finale Ligure???
> Ich hab den Bericht in der Freeride 1/08 über Bozen/Meran gelesen und wollte da evtl. hin...Erfahrungsberichte???



In diesem Jahr dürfte Schnee im April schon noch ein Thema sein. Südtirol hatte dieses Jahr einen Rekordwinter. Ihr solltet auf alle Fälle den Wetterbericht beachten.

http://www.bikehotels.it/urlaub/news/news.php?we_objectID=123


----------



## fastmike (3. März 2009)

auf jeden fall,hatte letztes jahr am comer see um die zeit eine trailsuche im dicksten schnee!


----------



## resistbabylon (4. März 2009)

waren auch letztes jahr zu diese zeit in schenna bei meran...
(ich glaub es war im mai)....
war schon noch recht nass.. (katzleitern kannst dann vergessen);

aber an sonnsten hats mir so gut gefallen, dass wir heuer wieder runter wollen 
gondel ist halt relativ teuer; glaube mit bike 8-10 für eine fahrt...
sind einige touren aus der freeride nachgefahren.
müsst mal schauen, ob noch infos hab, bzw. die gps-datein noch find..
soweit ich mich errinnern kann, hat mir die longfall mit den spitzkehren am besten gefallen...


kennt jemand evtl. eine günstige (damit mein ich bis max. 20 incl. frühstück) unterkunft? (gibts sowas überhaupt noch? bauernhof oder so...)


----------



## Conner (1. April 2009)

Ich werde über Ostern in der Nähe von Bozen sein. Leider sind mir bei meinem letzten Südtirolbesuch die Tourentipps aus der "Freeride" abhanden gekommen.

Hat jemand zufällig eine Ahnung wo ich die wieder finden kann oder ob es eine spezielle Seite für Freeride-Touren im Gebiet um Bozen gibt? 

Die Klassiker habe ich schon alle durch, allerdings fehlt mir noch der ritten (doch Bahn ist wohl erst ab Mai geöffnet).

Danke schonmal füre Tipps.


Conner


----------



## Kuwahades (2. April 2009)

Conner schrieb:


> Ich werde über Ostern in der Nähe von Bozen sein. Leider sind mir bei meinem letzten Südtirolbesuch die Tourentipps aus der "Freeride" abhanden gekommen.
> 
> Hat jemand zufällig eine Ahnung wo ich die wieder finden kann oder ob es eine spezielle Seite für Freeride-Touren im Gebiet um Bozen gibt?
> 
> ...



Email an mich ! dann kann ich dir das PDF von der Freeride schicken.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. April 2009)

http://freeride.bike-magazin.de/fmo/freeride_artikel/show.php3?id=765&nodeid=16&subnav=16&ps_lo=5

Da kann man das PDF downloaden.


----------



## Conner (2. April 2009)

ah super, danke.

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die das online stellen (gratis).

Kennt vielleicht jemand noch weitere Sammlungen?


----------



## Conner (3. April 2009)

super. Danke!!


----------



## Kurt (5. April 2009)

Einen aktuellen Bericht über die Touren in Jenesien findest du im Südtirol Blog

@Croun meine Webseite ist www.steineggerhof.com nicht .it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luis72 (15. April 2009)

und hier gibts die Touren um Bozen und Meran auch zum Download:

http://www.mountainbike.bz/de/touren.html

Herzlichen Gruss
Luis


----------



## ribisl (15. April 2009)

Ich empfehle Kohlern!
Sensationelle Abfahrten (beide in der Freeride vorgestelltem Varianten sind super!) Das Liftpersonal sehr, sehr mtberfreundlich!! Und jede 3 Gondelfahrt ist gratis. 
Wir waren letztes Jahr Ende April da, und zum Teil waren die anderen Bahnen in Bozen/Meran noch zu!!

Waren auch in Tasern, ist aber nur solala. Eher leichte unspektakuläre Abfahrt und einige Wanderer auf den Abfahrten....
Waren noch bei einer Gondel, kann mich aber nicht mehr an den Namen erinnern (wurde aber auch im Freeride empfohlen), war aber auch nicht so toll.
Die Meran2000 war leider noch zu.


----------



## Cy-baer (16. April 2009)

Ostern ist vorbei - wie wars Conner?


----------



## clemson (16. April 2009)

bitte immer brav an sauberes verhalten denken...
wollen ja schließlich nicht das es in bozen irgendwann nicht mehr so schön ist wie es ist nur weil ein paar bike rübels für schlechtes image sorgen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=392513


----------



## psx0407 (16. April 2009)

... ich war die woche vor ostern in bozen zum biken und bin die freeride-vorschläge dort abgefahren:

jenesien-nr.2:
naja, loser schotter und lose steine auf gardasee-niveau. wenig abwechslung.
aber: schöne gondelfahrt mit klasse-aussicht. nettes personal. bikes / biker echt willkommen.

firmian-trails:
15min auf asphalt hochradeln, ohne probleme. trail bzw. die bauten (wall, northshore, double) nimmer so gut wie in der freeride beschrieben. schon arg verbraucht...
macht aber dennoch spaß, schön flowig !

kohlern:
der trail im raum bozen !
schöne gondelfahrt, nettes personal. dann rock´n roll bergab. alles dabei. sehr anspruchsvoll.
hab´ dort sogar die freeride-crew u.a. mit dimitri lehner beim testen von enduros für die nächste freeride-ausgabe getroffen.

fazit:
bozen ist als stadt und als location saustark !
dennoch: nur wenn wir rücksichtsvoll damit umgehen, wird uns dieser spot erhalten bleiben. also seid freundlich zu allen nicht-bikern, dann sind auch diese freundlich zu euch.


----------



## psx0407 (16. April 2009)

für die insider:

am kalterer see (nahe bozen) ist gegenüber die ruine "leuchtenburg". auf dessen rückseite zweigt nahe der burgmauer ein steig runter. sehr versteckt mit veralteteter rotweissen markierung.

wow, der ist echt der hammer.
war leider nur zu fuss (als wanderer...) unterwegs, aber den trail mit´m bike zu nehmen, wäre sauschwer, aber auch saugeil.

das nächste mal greife ich das an. vielleicht nächstes jahr ?

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurt (16. April 2009)

Leider hat es erste gröbere Konflikte mit Freeridern/Downhillern in Kohlern gegeben. Da sollen einige Verrückte über Tische und Bänke bei einem Gasthaus gefahren sein. Es war immerhin einen Artikel in der italienischen Tageszeitung Alto Adige wert.
Ich hoffe das gibt keinen Ärger.


----------



## böser_wolf (17. April 2009)

wenn das so stimmt wäre das mal richtig s c h e i ß e

aber is doch immer so die meisten fahrn vernüftig und wegen ein paar deppen  gibts ärger 

das ist halt auch der nachteil wenn die bike bravos(jo die freeride gehört auch dazu!) über spots berichten 

ist wie vor 20jahren da konntest du mit einer enduro auch noch die alten kriegstrails fahrn tremalzo usw 

dann hat die "motorrad" drüber berichtet und 2-3jahre später wars vorbei


----------



## böser_wolf (17. April 2009)

ok schlechtes beispiel


----------



## Kurt (18. April 2009)

Aus der Sicht der Wanderer geht der Artikel doch ok, oder?? Wir haben die von der Seilbahn schon öfters darauf hingewiesen dass das früher oder später zu konflikten führen wird. Es handelt sich hier ja offiziell um Wanderwege, auch wenn nur vereinzelt Wanderer dort hoch gehen.
Es schaut zumindest so aus dass in diesem Jahr einige Freeridestrecken ausgwiesen werden, z.B. auf der Plose.

Südtirol braucht aber dringend einen Bikepark.

Und ja, Südtirol ist dreisprachig. Besser gesagt zweisprachig. Auch die deutsche Tageszeitung Dolomiten gibt es nur in deutsch und ist daher genauso wenig rechtspopulistisch wie die Alto Adige.


----------



## Kurt (18. April 2009)

Klar, Ladiner gibt es auch noch. Das sind halt nur so 2% (glaub ich)

Letztes Wochenende waren gut 50 Downhiller aus aller Herren Länder dort. Ist auch zu verstehen, es geht sonst noch nirgends und Bozen ist schnell und gut erreichbar. Ich hoff die bauen da bald neue Trails.

Der Berlusca schießt Pöcke ohne Ende, verarscht Obama, die Erdbebenopfer (sollen das so sehen wie einen Campingurlaub) Merkel... und keiner kickt ihm eine in den Arsch. Ist schon peinlich


----------



## Schreiner (18. April 2009)

Wir waren am Ostermontag in Kohlern, aufm heimweg vom Garda, dachten wir machen noch zwei Abfahrten aber es war die Hölle los, viele Parks wären froh um solche schlangen am Lift.

Wir sind dann weiter gefahren war  uns zu voll.


----------



## Hoschy (18. April 2009)

_Leider hat es erste gröbere Konflikte mit Freeridern/Downhillern in Kohlern gegeben. Da sollen einige Verrückte über Tische und Bänke bei einem Gasthaus gefahren sein._

Einheimische waren das wohl keine, ist aber nur meine "provokante" Hypothese. Bin echt sprachlos über so wenig Tellerrand. Kenne einige der Wanderwege und hoffe, dass die (wenigen) schwarzen Schafe der Vollprotektorenbikers endlich mehr Respekt ALLEN Wegebenutzern zollen, auch wenn diese in Unterzahl den Trail nutzen...

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## Kuwahades (19. April 2009)

war auch gerade eine Woche da, der Taser wird wohl auch für Bikes gesperrt, da der Bauer, dem die Wiesen bei der Einfahrt des Trails gehören keinen Bock mehr auf Fahrräder auf seinem Grundstück hat. 
Der Christoph, der mit der Freeride den Artikel über Bozen geschrieben hat, war an dem Tag auch da und er meinte, wir waren wohl die letzten, die dort gefahren sind.
Kohlern wird wohl auch dicht gemacht für Biker, bin mal gespannt, was daraus wird. 
Der Wirt vom Longfall Gasthaus meinte zu uns, das eine Gruppe Schweizer, alle mit dem gleichen Jersey, bei ihm über die Mauer gesprungen seien, da ist schon ziemlich wenig Platz zu Wanderern uns Gästen, kann mir vorstellen, das die sich da aufregen. 
Zu uns war er freundlich und der selbstgemachte Holundersaft ein Traum. Wenn man freundlich ist, kommt man weiter. Wäre Schade wenns keine Freeriden mehr in Bozen gibt. Jetzt wo man die Strecken kennt und nix mehr suchen muss, würde ich auch gerne nochmal ein zweites mal hinfahren !


----------



## naiko (23. April 2009)

Wir waren auch zu viert über Ostern in Bozen und hatten auch sehr viele Diskussionen mit Bauern, Anwohnern und Lokalen die mit den Tourismusbehörden in Kontakt stehen. 
Generell würde ich auch die Situation als schlecht darstellen.
Da wird in der Freeride oder bike Bozen vorgestellt, so dass danach Massen nach Bozen kamen. Top um eine Zeitschrift gut zu verkaufen, weil man einfach blind dorthinfahren kann und weiß dass es gut ist. Aber absolut schlecht für den Spot. Dort sind so viele null IQ Granaten unterwegs gewesen unglaublich. Wenn sich dort nicht irgnewas ändert, wird das bald zu Ende sein. 
Mir sind 2 Dinge extrem aufgefallen: 
Ich selber fahre auch sehr gerne downhill und versuche möglichst schnell jede Kurve zu nehmen. Jedoch kann ich unterscheiden ob ich mich gerade in einem Bikepark befinde, oder ob ich mich auf Trails befinde. Ich kann es nicht verstehen, dass Leute auf Trails, die wir mit anderen teilen, konstant mit blockiertem hinterrad fahren. Es gibt sicherlich Momente, in denen man es unbeabsichtigt macht, kommt bei mir auch vor, aber wirklich selten auf Trails. Ist übrigens beim DIMB direkt an zweiter Stelle genannt im Leitfaden! Wenn man in Diskussionen mit dem Tourismusbüro steht und diese mit dem Argument kommen, MTB errodieren die Wege wesentlich mehr als Wanderer, hat man bei einem Weg, bei dem in jeder Kurve durchgezogenen Linien von blockierten Hinterrädern sind starke Argumentationsprobleme!! 
Das zweite oft gesehene Verhalten, was auch absolut gar nicht geht ist, dass es immer noch Idioten gibt die im Vollgas an Wanderern vorbeiblasen. Geht auch überhaupt nicht. Auch Kohlern ist keine Bikeparkstrecke auch wenn sie so aussieht.

Jetzt mal zu den einzelnen Spots etwas:
Fangen wir mal beim Taser an:
Wir sind dort 2 Trails gefahren. Ich denke bei beiden ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis dort keine Mtber mehr fahren dürfen. 
Der Trail, bei dem man erst Teerstraße fährt:
Der Bauer über dessen Hof man fährt ist ziemlich angefressen, der will da ne Schranke hinbauen und n Verbotsschild aufstellen und die polizei sich auf die Terasse setzen, der hat absolut keine Lust mehr. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist eignetlich den Einstieg umzulegen dass man von der Serpentine der Teerstraße direkt runter auf den Weg kommt, ohne dem Bauer durch die Scheune fahren zu müssen. 
Der andere Trail der da irgendwie an der bobbahn anfängt, geht auch irgendwann mal direkt durch einen Bauernhof (nach einem kurzen kleinen singletrail stück) Beim ersten durchfahren hätte er fast uns den Kopf abgerissen, (obwohl wir wirklich gerollert sind), beim dritten mal war er dann superfreundlich und aufgeschlossen und hat uns sein Leid mitgeteilt. Ich muss schon sagen, dass das sehr unglücklich ist dass ein weg durch seinen schon sehr engen hof geht. und dass es mir auch sicherlich auf den Keks gehen würde, dass da so 100 mtber am tag über die Füße fahren. Denn der arbeitet direkt am Weg der durchgeht, es ist nunmal sein hof. Naja, auf jeden Fall gibt es gut Leute die auch durch den Hof durchballern, kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Genauso dass Leute die direktlinie über die Wiese nehmen ohne den Weg zu benutzen. Aber mit dem Bauern kann man noch nach einer Lösung suchen, er ist noch gewillt eine zu finden. Am besten wäre natürlich auch wieder eine Umfahrung des Hofes. wobei ich hier nicht so die geologische Lage gesehen habe.

Meran2000 hat ja zu bis zum ersten Mai. Jedoch hat mir der lokale, der auch direkt in Verhandlungen mit den Tourismusbehörden steht und in Sitzungen selber anwesen ist gesagt, dass es hier bald vorbei sein wird, denn zwar wären sie bereit die Katzenleiter offiziel freizugeben, aber auf Grund der Anfahrt über den 50er, der ein sehr wichtiger Wanderweg sein soll wird das nicht eine Freeridestrecke. Viel eher kamen sie auf die Idee den 50er für MTBs komplett zu verbieten! Wenn ich Ihn richtig verstanden habe, wird dieses Verbot auch kommen. 

Beim Kohlern Lift kann ich es mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass der schließt, davon hat auch der lokale nichts gesagt, denn hier sind wirklich alle sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber den bikern, auch die Anwohner von oben, sehr lustige aufgeschlossene Menschen. Und auch der Lift lebt glaube ich von den Bikern. Wie auch schon von den anderen erwähnt, das Personal ist auch mit abstand das freundlichste, das ich bisher erlebt habe. Aber dass man da bei dem Restaurant von der Mauer springen muss, ist natürlich völlig daneben. Es gibt beim Kohlern echt nur 2 stellen an denen man wirklich langsam fahren sollte, und das ist das Restaurant und diese Passage nach dem Warndreieck, denn die Anwohner sind da auch genervt von dem ganzen Staub der in ihr Haus zieht wenn da eine Horde Biker vorbeigeschossen kam.

Generell sieht laut dem lokalen die lage eher schlecht aus. Die sind zwar am Kämpfen für legale Strecken, aber bisher haben sie nur absagen bekommen, auch wenn am Anfang alles ganz gut aussah.

Ich finde es leider echt immer erschreckend, dass es doch immer noch so viele Hohlbohrer gibt, die weder die Umwelt noch andere Menschen respektieren. Und wegen diesen dann der komplette Rest drunter leiden muss.


----------



## Sanchopancho (27. April 2009)

find das auch sehr schlimm, wenn sich manche MTBler, wie besoffene Ballermann-Touristen, auf den trails aufführen.
Ich will am kommenden Wochenende mit meiner Freundin nach Bozen fahren, lohnt sich das überhaupt noch, oder wird man mittlerweile vom Bike geschossen wenn man einen Trail runterfährt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (27. April 2009)

Freundin vorschicken und immer freundlich sein 
dann klappts bestimmt !

www.bikeacademy-schenna.com

kuck doch mal hier rein und frage den Christoph mal, der hat mit der Freeride Zeitung alle Trails ausgearbeitet !


----------



## Sanchopancho (27. April 2009)

ok, dann muss ich nur noch überlegen welche bike ich mitnehme.


----------



## klmp77 (27. April 2009)

Freeriden klingt aber auch so bedrohlich.
"Trails in Bozen/Meran" hat gleich so eine gewissen Leichtigkeit.
Das Problem ist wie schon erwähnt die Geschwindigkeit und die damit verbundene Abnutzung der Trails und die Gefährdung Dritter.
Auch denke ich hat keiner, der die Wege runterheizt, noch ein Auge für die Natur. Also muß ich dafür auch den Bikepark nicht verlassen. Wenn ich mich nur am Strand in die Sonne knallen will, muß ich ja auch nicht zwingend nach Bali fliegen.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2009)

naiko schrieb:


> Fangen wir mal beim Taser an:
> Wir sind dort 2 Trails gefahren. Ich denke bei beiden ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis dort keine Mtber mehr fahren dürfen.


 

genau das hab ich mir dort danach auch gedacht ... ich selbst wär dafür den taser lift für biker zu sperren ... entweder hochtreten oder gar net

dort sind einfach zu viele fußgänger unterwegs ... das macht dem radlfahrer keinen spass und dem wanderer noch weniger

kohlern wird viel zu viel gepusht ... das is nur noch ne frage der zeit bis es da richtig kracht und kein radfahrer mehr hochdarf. wenn da sogar dhler mit neck brace (ostermontag gesehen) auftauchen dann gehts halt wirklich zu weit.


----------



## M::::: (28. April 2009)

Tag !

Ich war noch nie in Südtirol, aber wir wollen im September für 2 Wochen nach Schenna fahren. Wenn ich das jetzt alles hier so lese,frag ich mich ob ich die Buchung noch tätigen soll oder ob mir lieber ein anderes Reiseziel suche .
Ich nehme das hier gerade so wahr,als würde man auf jeder 2. Tour mit zornigen Einheimischen rechnen müssen oder das Fahren wäre so wie so, auf vielen Wegen verboten/verboten werden.

Wir sind wohl das, was man mittlerweile "Endurofahrer" nennt. Sprich : Im Urlaub entspannt bergauf und auf spaßigen Trails runter. Breite Forstweg sind bergab eher unerwünscht. Ist das nach Eurer Erfahrung in Südtirol noch stressfrei möglich ?

Besten Dank schon mal

M


----------



## Kurt (28. April 2009)

Na klar kann man das. Es gibt doch noch genug Trails wo keine Wanderer sind.
Den Bauer musst du aber auch verstehen. Wenn durch dein Grundstück Massen von Bikern rasen würden, da hätte wohl keiner seine Freude. Egal ober er jetzt selbst Biker ist oder nicht.


----------



## M::::: (29. April 2009)

Ich verstehe natürlich den/die Bauern . Nichts desto Trotz hab ich natürlich kein Lust meinen Urlaub irgendwo zu verbringen,wo man nicht stressfrei fahren kann.

Also beziehen sich die (geplanten?) Verbote/Sperrungen nur auf ein paar überfrequentierte Wege ?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. April 2009)

Hier ist doch nur die Rede vom Taser und von Kohlern. Südtirol ist riesig und hat tolle Trails, sehr nette Einheimische, gute Unterkünfte und super Essen. Ich wüsste nicht, wo man um die Jahreszeit besser biken kann. Irgendwo hängts meist von einem selber ab, wieviel Stress man bekommt, oder? Und wer an einem schönen Sonntag einen vielfrequentierten Wanderweg runterbrettert, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn die Fußgänger nicht begeistert sind. Das erfordert halt etwas sensible Tourenplanung. Aber so halt ich das auch zu Hause.


----------



## M::::: (29. April 2009)

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen : Den von mir ausgehenden Stress halte ich so gering wie möglich (für manche Wanderer ist ja die pure Existenz von MTBlern schon Stress). Ich bin zu Allen nett und rücksichtsvoll und lasse Wanderen immer den Vortritt.

Ich war halt nur über die ganze Geschichte hier irritiert. Schenna ist ja nun auch nicht so weit weg von Bozen/Meran,so das ich nur sicher stellen wollte das man prinzipiell erstmal vernünftig biken kann,ohne überall auf Verbote zu stoßen.
Wenn s halt "nur" 2 Strecken sind,die wg. dem unterirdischem Benehmens einiger Vollidioten, zur Sperrung anstehen kann ich damit leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurt (29. April 2009)

Trailsperrungen im großen Stil oder 2m Regelungen sind in Südtirol kein Thema. Die geplanten Sperrungen beziehen sich nur auf einige wenige Strecken bei den Seilbahnen. 
Wobei es auch andere Sperrungen gibt wie z.B. Waalwege, Promenaden, Hoch alpine Wanderwege bei den Drei Zinnen... Das sind Routen die eh keinen Spaß machen weil zu viele Wanderer unterwegs sind. Solche gesperrte Wege gibt es überall.

Wenn du dir etwas Gutes tun willst dann nimm einen Guide, der kennt die geilsten Trails und weiß auch wo man fahren darf. Das ist gut investiertes Geld!


----------



## Tommy B. (29. April 2009)

Hey Markus,

keine Sorge, das wird schon!
Die Wanderer in Südtirol sind eher freundlich, fahren kann man auch ohne Probleme hinsichtlich Streckensperrungen.

Diese beziehen sich eher auf einige wenige Trails an Gondeln. Meistens verursacht durch solche Orgien wie kürzlich wohl am Kohlern stattgefunden hat.

Aber die schönsten Trails sind mit den Gondeln ohnehin nicht direkt zu erreichen, da muss man dann auch schon selber noch etwas kurbeln. Von daher gibts da auch weniger Probleme 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## reiner (29. April 2009)

Kurt schrieb:


> Trailsperrungen im großen Stil ... sind in Südtirol kein Thema.


Ich befürchte, um Meran ist das schon ein Thema. Dort schiessen die Verbotsschilder wie Pilze aus den Boden. Neben den beiden Vörantrails ist auch der 1er verboten, obwohl hier (laut Aussage des ansässigen, sehr freundlichen Bauern) fast keiner mehr runterwandert. Dann der 28er bei Aschbach und der Saxnerweg (auch bergauf). Und der 50er bei Hafling wird vermutlich auch das gleiche Schicksal ereignen.

Servus


----------



## Jimmy (29. April 2009)

An diejenigen, die vor Ort aktiv sind:
Warum denkt man nicht einfach über/ kämpft für eine Sperrung der Seilbahnen für Biker, und die Trails bleiben geöffnet? Das würde den  Frequenz doch deutlich senken und vor allem jene, die nur "ballern" wollen von den Trails fernhalten. Denjenigen, die sich die HM selbst erarbeiten, würden die Trails so noch bereitstehen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. April 2009)

Ich fahr generell nicht an Feiertagen und möglichst nicht an Wochenenden in solche "Stressgebiete".

Sei es durch vorausschauende Fahrweise, weniger Frequenz ... unter der Woche hatte ich in Bozen und sonst wo noch nie ein Problem.


----------



## noco (29. April 2009)

> ... unter der Woche hatte ich in Bozen und sonst wo noch nie ein Problem.



Unter der Woche hab ich in Bozen eigentlich auch kein Problem....


Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snipy78 (29. April 2009)

Also ich hab immer gesagt wenn dann brauchts eigene freigegeben strecken und vereine die diese warten (trail days wie an der NS). Sonst brauch man nicht anfangen.  Wir fahren nur noch die nicht in Zeitungen aufgeführten wege (enduristen). Kohlern 4er bin ich eh nie gefahren da gibts flowigeres. Mich wunderts echt dass viele nicht in den Bikepark gehen mit ihrer Ausrüstung... Ich geh ja auch auf die Piste mit Raceskiern...


----------



## Stilwerk (30. April 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich schreib meine Fragen zu der Gegend mal hier dazu, weil es ganz gut passt: Wir möchten nämlich im Mai einen Freitag nach Bozen *oder *Meran fahren. Die Frauen gehen shoppen, die beiden Männer gehen biken . 

*Wir wissen aber nicht so recht wohin???*

Profil/Anforderung: 
1.) Wir sind *keine *Downhiller! 
2.) Und erst recht nicht rücksichtslos! 
3.) Dennoch benutzen wir gerne einen Lift, um maximalen Trail-Anteil zu erreichen ohne vorher stundenlang Asphaltstraßen hochzukurbeln. Vor allem weil wir nur einen Tag da sein werden. 
4.) Wir fahren 150mm-Enduros von Specialized, keinen Full-Face und keine Körperpanzer, vielleicht sagt das ein bisschen was aus  
5.) Viel Trail ist uns am wichtigsten! Am besten Wald- bzw. Erdboden, steinig ist aber auch net tragisch. 
6.) Schön wäre eine Kombination aus viel Flow und technisch anspruchsvoll. Wir lieben beides. Kleine Show-Einlagen gehören natürlich auch dazu .
7.) Aussicht ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht 

Wie gesagt, wir sind keine "Shredder" sondern Genießer mit guter Technik! Lediglich auf ausgesetzte Trails mit Abgründen inkl. Absturtzgefahr reagieren wir etwas allergisch (bisschen Höhenangst )

Was ich so bisher gelesen habe:
1.) In Bozen kann man Kohlern, Firmian und Jenesien fahren, richtig? Bilder und Videos davon schauen eigentlich sehr gut aus.
2.) In Meran und Umgebung scheint es immer mehr Probleme mit gesperrten Trails zu geben, richtig?

Wir wollen dort einfach maximalen Spaß an einem Tag haben, ohne (verständliche) Probleme mit Bauern und ohne große Trail-Suche/Tourenplanung.

Was meint Ihr??? Wo kann man derzeit in der Gegend am meisten und einfachsten Trails genießen?


----------



## Kuwahades (30. April 2009)

dann macht den hier !
da braucht ihr aber am besten 2 Autos für um zu Shutteln

der ist für einen Tag genau das richtige !

Longfall
Ausfahrt Bozen Süd, Schnellstrasse nach Meran, Ausfahrt Meran Süd, in Richtung Passeiertal / Jaufenpass / Timmelsjoch bis zum Dorf Riffian fahren. Ab der Abfahrt von der Schnellstrasse sind das um die ca. 10 km. Ca. 1 km nach Riffian ( 500 m ) biegt links eine schmale Strasse ab. Sie ist mit Vernuer beschildert. Der Strasse folgt man aufwärts bis Gasthof Walde auf 1380 m. Direkt neben dem Gasthof geht der Trail los. Zuerst einige Serpentinen über eine steile Wiese. Am Waldrand angekommen kann man entscheiden: über Mk 21 geht es technisch schwierig mit über 60 Spitzkehren ins Tal. Oder über MK 24 flowiger und mit schönen Panorama ins Longfall


----------



## kroun (30. April 2009)

nördlich von brixen gibs eine kleine (unbekannte) seilbahn von Mühlbach nach Meransen die das ganze jahr über fährt...der Trail da runter ... allerdings reicht 1 Trail nicht für einen ganzen Urlaub


----------



## ruedigold (30. April 2009)

naiko schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht verstehen, dass Leute auf Trails, die wir mit anderen teilen, konstant mit blockiertem hinterrad fahren.
> 
> Das zweite oft gesehene Verhalten, was auch absolut gar nicht geht ist, dass es immer noch Idioten gibt die im Vollgas an Wanderern vorbeiblasen.
> 
> Der Bauer über dessen Hof man fährt ist ziemlich angefressen, der will da ne Schranke hinbauen und n Verbotsschild aufstellen und die polizei sich auf die Terasse setzen, der hat absolut keine Lust mehr.



Echt krass.
Es wird Zeit für Selbstkritik....imho.


Ich war kürzlich in Spanien, Festland. Da ich mal etwas Bodenkunde gelernt habe, habe ich die seit ca. drei Jahren als Natur-downhillstrecken genutzten Wanderwege bewusst auch mal mit diesen Augen betrachtet ... 
--> es ist unglaublich, und erschreckend, welche Erosionskräfte durch ein paar hinterraddauerschleifende downhiller freigesetzt werden. Die Erosionsrinne im Pfad war an einer Stelle bereits so tief, dass selbst bei parallelgestellten Pedalen  fast kein Durchkommen war; der nächste Gewitterregen wird dem Trailabschnitt den Rest geben, doch die biker ficht das nicht an.... sie werden bestimmt eine neue Linie schaffen...... 

In D denke - hoffe - ich, wäre das so nicht möglich. Die Spanier kommen mir mit Blick auf die Natur ohnhin als schmerzfrei vor (gilt aber nicht für Kanaren, da ist es irgendwie (zum Glück) anders...). 


Den Bauern kann ich auch gut verstehen. Es geht hier um Sachbeschädigung. 
Niemand würde sehenden Auges die Beschädigung seines Eigentums zulassen. Übrigens auch biker nicht. ...Vll. findet der Bauer (ohnehin durch die niedrigen Milchpreise gebeutelt) einen marktwirtschaftlichen Ansatz: Wenn er schon eine Schranke baut, dann kann er auch eine Gebühr verlangen. Ich als Ex-Bauer würde das genau so machen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. April 2009)

Ein großes Manko ist, dass die Guides vor Ort bei den geführten Touren nichts sagen, wenn die Gäste nicht bremsen können. Oft wissen die Leute ja garnicht, was sie anstellen. Das gilt jetzt vielleicht nicht für die "Downhiller", aber wehret den Anfängen. Im Bikepark ist es wurscht, da fehlt vielleicht echt von vorneherein das Bewusstsein. Es hilft nur wirklich, die Leute drauf ansprechen, dass sie an der Bremstechnik arbeiten sollen. Aber in 1. Linie wäre das die Aufgabe der dortigen Bikeguides, ist ja schließlich deren Arbeitsgrundlage. Ich bin schon viele geführte Touren mitgefahren, und hab noch nie erlebt, dass jemand zurechtgewiesen wurde oder zumindest höflich drum gebeten, auf die Bremstechnik zu achten. Nur den Kunden nicht vergrätzen, sonst kommt er das nächste Mal nimmer.
Ist dasselbe wie in den Tauchschulen, da achtet auch keiner drauf, wer was anfingert und mit den Flossen Korallen abbricht. :-(


----------



## ruedigold (30. April 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ist ja schließlich deren Arbeitsgrundlage.
> 
> auf die Bremstechnik zu achten.



ja, und die Natur ist ihr Handwerkszeug, das sie unentgeltlich in Anspruch nehmen und worauf sie ihr Unternehmen rentabel durchführen können. Und was geben sie der Natur zurück? Bleibenden Schaden... 

Wobei ich froh bin, vor drei Jahren bei Stefan Herman und Daniel Schäfer in Willingen (jetzt mach ich halt mal Reklame, aber das sind zwei downhiller, die wissen, worauf es ankommt) gelernt zu haben, wie das geht.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. April 2009)

ruedigold schrieb:


> Wobei ich froh bin, vor drei Jahren bei Stefan Herman und Daniel Schäfer in Willingen (jetzt mach ich halt mal Reklame, aber das sind zwei downhiller, die wissen, worauf es ankommt) gelernt zu haben, wie das geht.



Ich war bei denen am Gardasee, aber noch besser war ein Kurs vom DAV, der von einem IBC-Mitglied geleitet wurde.


----------



## Trailhunter72 (30. April 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... aber noch besser war ein Kurs vom DAV ...



Der DAV-Kurs war nicht zufällig in Bischofsmais / Geisskopf, geleitet von Gerhard Czerner?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. April 2009)

Ne, der war an besagten Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter72 (30. April 2009)

Dachte nur ...

Hab mal am Geisskopf einen Kurs vom DAV besucht.
Der war auch 

So! Genug Off Topic


----------



## noco (30. April 2009)

> Wobei ich froh bin, vor drei Jahren bei Stefan Herman und Daniel Schäfer in Willingen (jetzt mach ich halt mal Reklame, aber das sind zwei downhiller, die wissen, worauf es ankommt) gelernt zu haben, wie das geht.



Bei denen machst du nur 1x den Fehler ne Bremsspur hinzulegen!
Und genauso sprechen die auch "fremde" Biker drauf an.



Bernd


----------



## Jimmy (28. Juni 2009)

kann gelöscht werden...


----------



## Konabob (25. Mai 2010)

Ich war im Juni 2009 in Schenna für drei Wochen da... Und war sehr verwundert dass die Trails um Schenna gesperrt waren... Da ich alleine war, jedoch Protektoren anhatte, hatte es mich viel Überzeugung gekostet den Taser Trail unter der Woche zu fahren. Nicht alle die Protektoren anhaben sind Idioten. Sind die Trails wieder offen oder hat man nun eine vernünftige Lösung gefunden?


----------



## RW_Eddy (3. Juni 2010)

*Hallo,

ist die Bozenener Seilbahnrunde oder Teile davon mit Fahrkönnen S2 fahrbar?

LG RW_Eddy*


----------



## timtim (3. Juni 2010)

ich empfehle im unteren teil weg 4b mal zu probieren, is ja mal der hammer !

tim²


----------



## erbchen (17. August 2011)

Hi,

ich bin ab Donnerstag 7 Tage in Latsch. Meinem Kumpel und mir ist es wichtig auch bergauf zu kurbeln. Da wir uns aber selbst einschätzen können müssen wir auch mal einen Tag Pause machen.

Diesen würden wir gerne nutzen um in Meran/Bozen einen Gondeltag einzulegen!

Bitte gebt mir doch ein paar Tipps welches Gebiet besser ist und wo wir einen tollen "nur abfahrts Tag" verbringen können.(500hm dürfen es trotzdem sein)

Es wäre super wenn ihr mir mit GPS-Tracks dienen könntet.

Danke in Voraus 

Gruß Daniel

PS: Am liebsten flowig mit schwierigen Passagen! 
      (Trail 4 in Latsch konnte ich komplett fahren und fand ihn spitze)


----------



## Trailhunter72 (17. August 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin ab Donnerstag 7 Tage in Latsch. Meinem Kumpel und mir ist es wichtig auch bergauf zu kurbeln. Da wir uns aber selbst einschätzen können müssen wir auch mal einen Tag Pause machen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Daniel,
ich war vorigen Monat auch in Latsch und habe einen Gondeltag in Meran eingelegt.
Allerdings musst du dich auf saftige Liftpreise einstellen, z.B. Meran 2000: 15,- für eine Bergfahrt!
Mir persönlich ist das viel zu teuer, als dass die Trails das rechtfertigen würden.
Einzig vielleicht die Katzenleiter Nr. 55

Auf der Taseralm musst du dich außerdem auf Wegsperrungen beim 14er einstellen.
Der Trail führt über ein Privatgrundstück und der Besitzer ist es leid, die Touris über seinen Besitz wandern / biken zu lassen.

Ich werde mir im nächsten Urlaub, die Trails mit Muskelkraft erarbeiten  auch wenn ich dann nur eine Abfahrt schaffe am Tag schaffen sollte.
15 für eine Abfahrt ist mir persönlich zu teuer oder es muss was ganz außergewöhnliches sein.

Bozen war da 2009 schon wesentlich besser.
Günstige Liftpreise, tolle Trails am Kohlern, Ritten und Jenesien  wobei Ritten jetzt auch teilweise gesperrt sein soll.

Aber notfalls kannst du dich auch im Vinschgau shutteln lassen. (VinschgauBike machts möglich).

Du könntest aber auch nach Rabland fahren (kurz vor Meran), nimmst die Seilbahn bis Aschbach
(8,-) und strampelst noch 500-600Hm zum Vigil Joch oder Naturnser Alm. Dort gibt es auch sehr schöne Trails runter, Richtung Algund bzw. Plaus  / Töll!!!

Nähere Infos bei Anfrage über PN


----------



## bikeseppl (17. August 2011)

Hallo wenn ihr einen Abfahrtstag erleben wollt müßt ihr zu in Goldrain, das sind 3500 Hm Abfahrt mit Shuttleauffahrt, auch geben sie euch viele Tipps.
GPS Touren selbst kannst du hier zusammen stellen.

Servus Reiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurt (17. August 2011)

Bei der Abfahrt vom Ritten auf den Wegen nr. 2 und 3 stehen Verbotsschilder. An einigen Wochenenden wurde schon kontrolliert, leider...


----------



## Trailhunter72 (17. August 2011)

Kurt schrieb:


> Bei der Abfahrt vom Ritten auf den Wegen nr. 2 und 3 stehen Verbotsschilder. An einigen Wochenenden wurde schon kontrolliert, leider...



welche* lohnenswerte* Trails vom Ritten sind denn noch offiziell befahrbar?


----------



## tintinMUC (7. Dezember 2011)

Trailhunter72 schrieb:


> welche* lohnenswerte* Trails vom Ritten sind denn noch offiziell befahrbar?


bin im Mai 2012 wieder da .. würde mich auch interessieren, was am Ritten noch geht ... "offiziell"


----------



## Luis72 (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

offiziell ist am Ritten anscheinend gar kein Weg mehr befahrbar, wie Kurt vom Steineggerhof schon geschrieben hat, und es wird leider schon ab und zu kontrolliert.
Laut letzten Statements ist Radfahren noch geduldet, wenn man die Straße zum Rittnerhorn hochkurbeln möchte. Freilich gehen die dann auch davon aus, dass man beim Runterfahren wieder die Straße wählt...

Herzlichen Gruß
Luis


----------



## NewMaverick (7. Dezember 2011)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> bin im Mai 2012 wieder da .. würde mich auch interessieren, was am Ritten noch geht ... "offiziell"


 
Vom Ritten runter und eigentlich im gesamten Rittner Gemeindegebiet sind, streng genommen, nur noch Asphaltstrassen erlaubt und sonstige Wege, die breiter als 1,5 Meter sind. Streng genommen. Da diese Regelung praktisch für das gesamte Hochplateau gilt, inkl. Rittner Horn, hält sich praktisch aber kein Schwein daran. Ich war heuer öfters dort unterwegs und bin nie mit Kontrollorganen oder Wanderern deshalb in Konflikt geraten.
Ausnahmen sind halt die DH-lastigen Strecken nach Bozen runter, also 2er und 3er (Nesselbrunnsteig): Heuer bin ich zwar den 2er einige Male nach Feierabend runter und wurde von niemandem kontrolliert, weiß aber aus zuverlässiger Quelle, dass ab und zu kontrolliert und , zumindest beim ersten Mal, nur abgemahnt wird. 1-2 mal würde ich's deshalb schon riskieren, eine DH-Orgie würde ich allerdings nicht einplanen.
Jenesien und Kohlern sind hingegen weiterhin stressfrei, da nicht von Verboten betroffen.

Ciao, ciao

NewMav


----------



## Apeman (21. März 2012)

hi, ich klink mich mal ein. der nordlift von bozen, geht der nach jenesien hoch? 

bin auf der suche nach "abfahrtsorientierten" strecken. am besten mit lift.
lohnt es sich deswegen nach bozen zu kommen. kenne bozen eigentlich nur vom wandern her. kann mir gut vorstellen da mal shredden zu gehen (wenn es erwünscht/erlaubt ist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroun (22. März 2012)

kohlern ist offen und den leuten gefällts dort recht gut, ritten hat geschlossen wegen revision, jenesien geht anscheinend auch


----------



## maze665 (23. März 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/38901766"]http://vimeo.com/38901766[/ame]

hallo kann mir jemand sagen wo in bozen das sein könnte? 
is diese strecke mit gondel ereichbar oder wie kommt man da hin?

wäre über ein paar infos ganz dankbar!


----------



## OLB EMan (23. März 2012)

is der ganz normale DH bei der Kohlernseilbahn  ...


----------



## Apeman (23. März 2012)

super danke!


----------



## gandi85 (25. März 2012)

hi, wir fahren nächste woche an gardasee zum radeln.
hat auf dem weg dahin (brennernähe) schon was offen, wo man gondeln könnte?


----------



## NewMaverick (26. März 2012)

gandi85 schrieb:


> hat auf dem weg dahin (brennernähe) schon was offen, wo man gondeln könnte?


 
Die Frage muss lauten, ob *noch* was offen hat und nicht *schon* offen!
Denn zum Beispiel die Plose in Brixen hat noch bis Ostern offen, die Abfahrten musst du dir halt mit -zwar nicht mehr vielen, aber doch einigen- Skifahrern teilen ..........
In Bozen (80 Km südlich vom Brenner und auf der Strecke zum Gardasee) kannst du allerdings Ritten, Kohlern und Jenesien zu fast sommerlichen Temperaturen rocken........ (Jenesien bis 30.März mit Seilbahnersatzverkehr durch Bus)


----------



## Malcom (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir planen unseren nächsten Bikeurlaub in Südtirol zu verbingen, und hätte ein paar Fragen..

Wir sind eine Gruppe von ca. 3-6 Freeride-Bikern und suchen naturbelassene Singletrails die man mit Liftunterstützung erreichen kann (bis zu 400 HM selber schieben / treten sind aber durchaus drin).

Was eignet sich als Ausgangsort besser Vinschgau/Meran/Bozen? 

Wir wollten vom 11.5-18.5 runter fahren und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir in der Zeit schon alles fahren können, oder ob auf den höheren Lagen noch mit Schnee zu rechnen ist?

Ich habe eine Unterkunft am Rittner in OberBozen gefunden, musste aber lesen das dort die Trails für Biker gesperrt sein sollen? Betrifft das alle Trails am Ritten, oder gibt es dort zumindest einige die noch offen sind?
Kennt jemand in den oben genannten Orten Apartements die für 30 - 50  pro Person zu haben sind und für Biker geeignet sind?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## theTeV (31. Dezember 2012)

Malcom schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir planen unseren nächsten Bikeurlaub in Südtirol zu verbingen, und hätte ein paar Fragen..
> 
> ...



Hi Martin 
Spar dir den ärger denn es gibt wenn ihr da biken geht... 
Und fahrt ein par Kilometer weiter nach Süden in den bikepark Paganella.
der hat offen und ist super!!!!!!


----------



## chiefrock (2. Januar 2013)

Mal ganz naiv gefragt: Was ist denn mit Meran2000 ?
Der Lift nimmt doch Räder mit rauf. Also sollte sich der Ärger dort in Grenzen halten. 

Grüße!


----------



## theTeV (2. Januar 2013)

also Meran wahr ich noch nie. Aber ich glaube mal gelesen zuhaben das man da hoch schiebt.
Aber in bozen gibt es sehr viel ärger für die biker. Am ritten Kontrollirt sogar die Polizei wenn sie hören das dort Leute am biken sind ( das ist mir nicht passiert das hab ich aber ein par mal von Lokels gehört) was ganz gut geht ist der kolern aber auch dort beschweren sich die Anwohner immer wider.
ist das meran 2000 ? [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8Dsda6-rEE"]Meran 2000 MTB - YouTube[/nomedia]


ach ich hab meran mit Latsch verwechselt sieht aber auch echt gut aus http://mario.mtbfreeride.tv/node/643/news


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malcom (8. Januar 2013)

Hmm, dann lassen wir das mit dem Rittner lieber mal. Kann mir denn jemand eine Apartement Wohnung empfehlen die für Biker geeignet ist, am besten in Meran oder Bozen?

Ich habe bisher nur eine in Oberbozen direkt am Rittner gefunden, das macht ja kein Sinn, wenn man dort nicht fahren darf...

Eine Wohnung in Meran ginge auch, ist ja nicht soweit voneinander entfernt. Es sollte nach Möglichkeit auch eine Bike freundliche Wohnung sein, sprich kleine Werkstatt, Waschplatz und vernüftige Unterstellmöglichkeit für die Bikes...

Latsch wäre auch eine Alternative, aber Liftmäßig geht dort glaube ich auch nicht viel, und es liegt leider nicht so zentral...


----------



## chiefrock (10. Januar 2013)

Weiß denn jemand, ob diese Touren hier noch fahrbar sind?

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...tFiCIfcd9UQy35pyGiZ7Q&bvm=bv.1357700187,d.bGE


----------



## beetle (16. Januar 2013)

Würde ich auch gern wissen


----------



## Frankentourer (17. Januar 2013)

Interessiert mich auch:
Katzenleiter ist mit Wanderern arg frequentiert, bin sie allerdings vor einigen Jahren in der Nebensaison gefahren. Mir wurde gesagt sie wäre für Mountainbikes jetzt verboten (genaueres wußte der vom Bikeshop aber nicht). Im November lag Schnee und dafür war sie mir zu schwer. 

Keine Infos von Einheimischen Insider über Verbote und Zustand der Trails?
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&...57700187,d.bGE


----------



## moparisti (17. Januar 2013)

Im mai standen an der Katzenleiter keine verbotsschilder.
Aber ist auch nicht so toll weil man einige hundert hm per asphalt verschenkt. und die sind teuer mit der Meran 2000 bahn. Aber eine Herausforderung is die Katzenleiter auf jedenfall, ganz derbes geballer!


----------



## chiefrock (18. Januar 2013)

Ostern 2012 hatte mir jemand beim Vinschgau-Shutteln begeistert erzählt, dass die Meran 2000 Tags zuvor gemacht haben. Muss ganz gut gewesen sein. Wir sind auch diese Jahr wieder mit 4 - 5 Leuten da. 
Weiß denn jemand, wo wir an Tourenmaterial kommen? Also Gondel hoch und dann... 

Grüße.


----------



## theworldburns (19. Januar 2013)

gpsies.com


----------



## chiefrock (19. Januar 2013)

theworldburns schrieb:


> gpsies.com



Na komm... bin schon so manchem hochgelobten Track von irgendjemandem nachgefahren, der einfach nur enttäuschend war.

Habe halt auf ein wenig Input speziell zu diesem Gebiet gehofft. 

Grüße.


----------



## Trailhunter72 (19. Januar 2013)

http://www.mountainbike.bz/de/touren/meran-vinschgau/1019-meran-2000-55-gondeltour-freeride.html ==> Katzenleiter (Meran 2000, Weg 55)

Auf der Seite sind auch noch andere Touren im Raum Bozen, Meran und Vinschgau beschrieben.
Die Touren halten meist das, was die Beschreibung verspricht, zumindest bei den Trails die ich gefahren bin.

Zu den Trails, die in der alten Ausagebe der "Freeride" beschrieben wurden (Kohlern, Jenessin, Firmian, Katzenleiter, Taser-Trails etc. - ja, sind noch alle offiziell befahrbar (Stand 2012) - aber Rücksichtnahme auf andere Wegbenutzer ist unabdingbar!
Firmian ist eine angelegte MTB-Freeride-Strecke.
Am Ritten ist einiges gesperrt, was genau bedarf einer Nachfrage bei den entsprechenden Stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (19. Januar 2013)

Trailhunter72 schrieb:


> http://www.mountainbike.bz/de/touren/meran-vinschgau/1019-meran-2000-55-gondeltour-freeride.html ==> Katzenleiter (Meran 2000, Weg 55)
> 
> Auf der Seite sind auch noch andere Touren im Raum Bozen, Meran und Vinschgau beschrieben.
> Die Touren halten meist das, was die Beschreibung verspricht, zumindest bei den Trails die ich gefahren bin.
> ...



Das ist doch mal ne Aussage.
Danke!!!


----------



## Jogi (20. Januar 2013)

Zu Meran2000:
Katzenleiter (55er) geht halt erst unterhalb von Falzeben los. Von der Seilbahn-Bergstation müssen erstmal über 300 hm vergeudet werden.
Da ist shuttlen sinnvoller.
Der 3er ist auch ganz nett, geht ein paar meter oberhalb der Bahn los. Allerdings untenraus noch einige hm auf schotterweg runter bis zur Talstation

Weitere Möglichkeiten in der Gegend:
Mölten
Mendelpass


----------



## Rischar (6. März 2013)

Wir wollen über Ostern in Meran fahren. Sind Bedenken bezüglich Schnee berechtigt?

Außerdem brauchen wir noch n Unterkunft. Kann mir Jemand was empfehlen, wo ich suche?


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. März 2013)

Ich bin auch vor Ostern in Meran. So wie ich das mit den Liftanlagen verstanden habe ist es besser ein Enduro mitzunehmen!?


----------



## Apeman (10. März 2013)

kommt darauf an wass ihr da wollt? freeride-/endurotouren kannst du von bozen bis meran machen, bis dir der ars** glüht.

wenn ihr aber liftunterstützt shreddern gehen wollt, dann kommt eigentlich nur der kohlern dh mit der dazugehörigen seilbahn für euch in frage.

http://www.gemeinde.bozen.it/context.jsp?ID_LINK=1621&page=4&area=19


----------



## Rischar (10. März 2013)

Wir werden per Shuttel auf die Berge kommen und nur Downhill-Räder mitnehmen. Aber das Fahren an sich planen ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (11. März 2013)

Meran2000 hat bis zum 1.4 Skibetrieb, also wird dort nicht viel fahrbar sein.

Von Hafling, Mölten, Jenesien in Richtung Tal (Meran-Terlan-Bozen) kann man alles fahren zurzeit, schnee gibts es eigentlich erst ab 1300m. 

Am Mittwoch kommt bei uns hier aber eine Kaltfront vllt auch Schnee.

Ganz wichtig 

*Rittner Seilbahn: ab Montag, 4. März bis einschliesslich Donnerstag, 21. März 2013 wird der Betrieb eingestellt*

*Mendelbahn: vom 04. März bis einschliesslich 13. März 2013 wird der Dienst eingestellt*


----------



## Mainzerger (9. Juli 2013)

Gibt es direkt GPS Daten zu den Trails wie Taser oder Firmian ?
LG


----------

